# Central AC Blowing But Not Cooling?



## agent1320 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been in my place for 3 years in hot Central Texas. The AC has always been efficient and cools my small home easily and quickly. Last week I noticed it seemed to be running longer than normal to cool off the house. Then last Friday it would only blow warm air from the vents.

I replaced the filter, but there was no change. It blows just as hard out of the vents as it always has.

Today I went to my neighbor who owns an AC repair business. He came over and said the compressor was not coming on. He replaced the capacitor and said the compressor was now working. He checked the Freon with his gauges and said it's perfect. I gave him the cash for the capacitor and he left to do another job out of town. I came back inside and the AC is still blowing warm air and will not cool. I turned the AC off, let it stay off for about an hour and turned it back on...same thing...warm air. 

I am literally in my underwear sweating as I am typing this with 2 portable fans blowing in the room.:furious: I am unemployed and cannot afford any serious repair costs and my neighbor is out of town. 

What can I check out to see if there is another problem? I am mechanically inclined, but know nothing about HVAC units.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you have an electrical meter, and know how to use it?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

i think he fainted from the heat, Been.

Ten bucks says he won't check back.:thumbsup:


----------



## agent1320 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes I have a meter and know how to use it...just dont know what to test or what to look for.

I almost fainted, had to leave for a while to go get some cool air at a friends place!


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

If your outside fan is running, Can you tell if the compressor is running. When your neighbor said the compressor is OK, did you get cool air into the house ?


----------



## agent1320 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes the outside fan is running, as is the compressor. I could tell a noticeable difference in the sound of the fan by itself, and when the compressor kicked on after my neighbor replaced the capacitor. The capacitor was a small round can, the size of a soda can maybe, with 3 colored rings on top and I think 4 wires (I was standing there swatting the yellow-jackets off him as he installed it, so I didnt get the best peek at it). Its a USA Made Capacitor that he installed, replacing the old chinese-made capacitor. 

The outside unit is a "Fenner" brand, my neighbor said it was an older unit, but he said it looked to be in great shape.


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

If both the outside fan and compressor are running. then hand feel the pipes. The large one should be cold, like a glass of ice water, the small pipe should be just a little warm. if not, you have some problems.


----------



## agent1320 (Oct 25, 2010)

SON OF A !!!!

After a long sweaty night, and half the day spent out driving my '56 Ford truck around with the windows down sweating, I came home just now and I went out and started checking my breakers, all were fine. I checked the breaker outside near the AC unit and it was OFF. Damnit! My neighbor didn't flip it back on after he put the access panel back on the unit. Now all is well, it's blowing nice cold air again. Whew!!!!

Thanks for the help guys, really is appreciated.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

:whistling2:


agent1320 said:


> SON OF A !!!!
> 
> After a long sweaty night, and half the day spent out driving my '56 Ford truck around with the windows down sweating, I came home just now and I went out and started checking my breakers, all were fine. I checked the breaker outside near the AC unit and it was OFF. Damnit! My neighbor didn't flip it back on after he put the access panel back on the unit. Now all is well, it's blowing nice cold air again. Whew!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, really is appreciated.


-
agent1320 
Newbie

Join Date: Oct 2010
Posts: 4 









*Central AC Blowing But Not Cooling?*


Yes the outside fan is running, as is the compressor. I could tell a noticeable difference in the sound of the fan by itself, and when the compressor kicked on after my neighbor replaced the capacitor. The capacitor was a small round can, the size of a soda can maybe, with 3 colored rings on top and I think 4 wires (I was standing there swatting the yellow-jackets off him as he installed it, so I didnt get the best peek at it). Its a USA Made Capacitor that he installed, replacing the old chinese-made capacitor. 

The outside unit is a "Fenner" brand, my neighbor said it was an older unit, but he said it looked to be in great shape. 







 


Kinda hard for the out side fan and comp to be operating with no power from an open breaker isn't it?:whistling2:


----------



## agent1320 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know the compressor and fan were both working when he replaced the capacitor, but he flipped the breaker off to button everything back up. Then we chatted about the capacitors and he put his tools away and we walked around to the front of the building and forgot about the breaker. Haha.


----------

